# PB config borne Airport  mode pont



## figatellix (18 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à configurer correctement ma borne Airport afin de pouvoir accéder à Internet. La musique itunes fonctionne correctement via la borne. J'ai bien accés à Internet via le port ethernet. En revanche, quand je tente de configurer ma bonre pour l'Internet sans fil, j'ai un message me disant "votre borne doit êtrre configurée en mode pont..."

Je ne sais pas quoi faire et suis bloqué depuis une semaine...

Quelqu'un a t il la solution?

MErci d'avance


----------



## -greg- (18 Mars 2006)

figatellix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à configurer correctement ma borne Airport afin de pouvoir accéder à Internet. La musique itunes fonctionne correctement via la borne. J'ai bien accés à Internet via le port ethernet. En revanche, quand je tente de configurer ma bonre pour l'Internet sans fil, j'ai un message me disant "votre borne doit êtrre configurée en mode pont..."
> 
> ...



ce n'est donc pas ta borne principal?
a tu configuré ta borne a l'aide de "assistant reglage airport"?
si ce n'est pas ta borne principale regle la en "borne d'acces distante".


----------



## figatellix (18 Mars 2006)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est donc pas ta borne principal?
> a tu configuré ta borne a l'aide de "assistant reglage airport"?
> si ce n'est pas ta borne principale regle la en "borne d'acces distante".



oui, il s'agit bien de ma borne principale. Que j'ai tenté de confihurer avec l'assistant réglage airport"

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que lorsque je coche "connexion via pppoe" dans "préférence systeme/réseau/airport", la borne ne s'affiche plus dans "utilitaire admin airport"

Un vrai casse tête


----------



## fpoil (18 Mars 2006)

donnes nous plus d'infos sur ton installation : quel modem, quel FAI? etc...


----------



## figatellix (18 Mars 2006)

j'ai la c-box de cegetel. La cbox semble correctement configurée puisque je peux me connecter à Internet via le port Ethernet.


----------



## -greg- (19 Mars 2006)

figatellix a dit:
			
		

> oui, il s'agit bien de ma borne principale. Que j'ai tenté de confihurer avec l'assistant réglage airport"
> 
> Ce qui est étrange, c'est que lorsque je coche "connexion via pppoe" dans "préférence systeme/réseau/airport"



il faut choisir "via DHCP" normalement.
car ta c-box doit etre un modem routeur, donc c'est lui qui etabli ta connexion et non ta borne airport.

tiens nous au courant.


----------



## figatellix (19 Mars 2006)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> il faut choisir "via DHCP" normalement.
> car ta c-box doit etre un modem routeur, donc c'est lui qui etabli ta connexion et non ta borne airport.
> 
> tiens nous au courant.




Rien à faire. Je n'y arrive pas!! Je suis trop nul. L'idéal pour moi serait d'avoir la manip complète du début à la fin, si qqu à le temps... Car je ne vois pas comment m'en sortir !!!

Merci pour votre patience en tout cas


----------



## fpoil (19 Mars 2006)

figatellix a dit:
			
		

> Rien à faire. Je n'y arrive pas!! Je suis trop nul. L'idéal pour moi serait d'avoir la manip complète du début à la fin, si qqu à le temps... Car je ne vois pas comment m'en sortir !!!
> 
> Merci pour votre patience en tout cas


lis le post suivant à partir de la page 2, et tu auras ta solution


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

figatellix a dit:
			
		

> Rien à faire. Je n'y arrive pas!! Je suis trop nul. L'idéal pour moi serait d'avoir la manip complète du début à la fin, si qqu à le temps... Car je ne vois pas comment m'en sortir !!!
> 
> Merci pour votre patience en tout cas


Voir le post 248 de ce thread
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3712736#post3712736


.


----------



## figatellix (31 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Voir le post 248 de ce thread
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3712736#post3712736
> 
> 
> .



J'y suis enfin arrivé !!  Je me suis planté dés le départ en indiquant que j'était connecté à un modème DSL alors que ma C-Box est considérée comme un routeur

Merci encore à tous pour votre aide

A bientôt


----------

